# I (chuck) havent really said anything lately..



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

So heres whats up.. I picked up a 240 about 2 months ago, and have been investing every penny i have into getting it running... or something like that :-/

Anywho, im considering turboing my stock KA-SOHC.. im just going to copy my thread from another board.. so i wont have to re-type it..

--------------

Well.. ive started to make my own manifold.. i got my flanges off JGS precision turbo, as well as 20 - 90 degree bend weld-els.. heres the design i will end up with.. if all goes as planned.










OF course a little tweaking will have to be done while in fabbing.. but, its nothing too difficult.. I may have to change the angle the turbo will mount. so its not rubbing the side of the engine bay.. ill keep updates going on.

=======

and then 

---------

man.. i hate being bored.. check this out 










I am getting pretty freaking good with 3d editing.

========


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

looks good chuck.. see what you can do for the GA as well.


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

Actually.. talk to matt93se.. he has a manifold i WAS trying to build.. and it can probably be finished if you buy a flange.. ive been meaning to go pick it up for the longest time.. but.. matt lives soooo far away.. (like an hour or so)


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

........I still don't understand why you don't buy a pre-made manifold that is properly designed by a professional, but good luck


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

Lol.. i hate Pre-made stuff... also for the KA24E.. there isnt really any manifold options.. that i like.. theres one from NIzzx.com.. the rest all have to be custom made.. besides.. it gives me extreme good vibes when I make something that is unique.. no one else on earth will have the same setup i have.. etc etc..

Not only that, but why should i pay close to 600$ when i can make one for less than that.. costs even include buying the dang welder.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

because you don't have the understanding of thermodynamics and the engineering/fabricating background to make an optimum design.........................that's why.

Also....if you buy any welder that costs less than $500 to weld that all up...you're just wasting money.


edit: That's just why I buy premade stuff............no reason you can't make your own, but you know my suggestion


----------



## spdracerUT (Jun 11, 2002)

it's my guess that the merging of the four runners is the most critical part. spend time on that!


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

chimmike said:


> because you don't have the understanding of thermodynamics and the engineering/fabricating background to make an optimum design.........................that's why.
> 
> Also....if you ????>>buy<<???? any welder that costs less than $500 to weld that all up...you're just wasting money.


what makes you think i dont have thermodynamics knowledge?.. i just so happend to have a dream about going through an entire college course on thermalocracy.. matter of fact, im more thermally smart, than the smartest smarty smart man on earth.... lol jk.. but.. fabricating.. yes.. im an noobtastic.. but so is everyone else, until they practice..


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Chuck said:


> what makes you think i dont have thermodynamics knowledge?.. i just so happend to have a dream about going through an entire college course on thermalocracy.. matter of fact, im more thermally smart, than the smartest smarty smart man on earth.... lol jk.. but.. fabricating.. yes.. im an noobtastic.. but so is everyone else, until they practice..


More importantly, did you stay at a holiday inn express last night?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

wes said:


> More importantly, did you stay at a holiday inn express last night?



that is, of course, the most important factor


----------



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

Chuck said:


> Not only that, but why should i pay close to 600$ when i can make one for less than that.. costs even include buying the dang welder.


I understand the good vibe thing about fabricating stuff yourself. I love that feeling. However, the only way that manifold should be welded together is by Tig. Mig wont cut for a serious turbo manifold. Pay someone to Tig it for you once the design is together. Also, what material will you be using?


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

Material is mild steel.. uhh.. 321? or 312.. its steel.. scheduale 40

also mocked up another idea..










it would be a heck of alot easier doing it that way.. lol.. but it would be bottom mount though :-/


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

the log will be the easiest to make, simplest to duplicate, and least expensive (mild steel mat.) to redo if you make any mistakes. 

these however, take a lot of time and $


----------



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

Javier, wont mild steel eventually start to rust and scale on the inside, running the risk of ruining his turbo/engine/etc.?


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

right, mild steel isnt the best choice for a turbo manifold, but it is the least expensive.


----------

